
Brainfilling Curves: A Fractal Bestiary - bryanrasmussen
http://www.brainfillingcurves.com/
======
yagyu
This site inspired me to make a fractal curve generator in d3.js once:

[http://www.jonaseinarsson.se/fractal-
curves/](http://www.jonaseinarsson.se/fractal-curves/)

(Not mobile friendly, sorry)

A good start is
[http://www.fractalcurves.com/Root9Square.html](http://www.fractalcurves.com/Root9Square.html)

Try to recreate some things from the fractal bestiary, and see how sensitive
the end result is to the generator.. I use pretty much the same notation as he
describes here
[http://www.fractalcurves.com/Turtle.html](http://www.fractalcurves.com/Turtle.html)

~~~
yagyu
This is the start of the free e-book, by the way:
[http://www.fractalcurves.com/HorrorVacui.html](http://www.fractalcurves.com/HorrorVacui.html)

~~~
jacobolus
My favorites are the triangle grid ones, e.g.
[http://www.fractalcurves.com/Root7.html](http://www.fractalcurves.com/Root7.html)

------
leni536
What a lovely image of turtle graphics.

[http://www.brainfillingcurves.com/images/picture.png](http://www.brainfillingcurves.com/images/picture.png)

edit:

[https://turtleacademy.com/view/programs/5874b880f45859ae6a3c...](https://turtleacademy.com/view/programs/5874b880f45859ae6a3c9869/en)

------
toisanji
I'd love to rewrite all of those pictures in Prcoessing

